# Which is better?



## Srpullen (6 mo ago)

I’m looking at getting a new pack. I’m try to decide between a Gregory baltoro 75 or 65 and Osprey Aether 70. I’ve gotta older Aether 70 AG. I hammock camp so I don’t have to worry about a tent and the space it’ll take up. I do have to carry a bigger load sometimes when my daughter comes. She has a Gregory Maven 55. I like the way it looks. I’m needing help deciding on the two so please help me out


----------



## trat8998 (5 mo ago)

Gregory baltoro 75 would be better choice i using it .It is really good.


----------



## Srpullen (6 mo ago)

trat8998 said:


> Gregory baltoro 75 would be better choice i using it .It is really good.


----------



## Srpullen (6 mo ago)

Thank you for your info


----------



## Kaira Frost (2 mo ago)

The Gregory Baltoro 75 Pack is the pack for you if you're looking for comfort and convenience.


----------

